# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Entratel no problem

## fragola giuseppe antonio

Salve, per chi non vuole avere problemi di disinstallare entratel consiglio di installare entratel nel seguente modo: 
X:\Entratel\2015 dove x è l'hard disk su cui installare e 2015 è la directory dove installare sia l'applicazione del 2015 sia i moduli di controllo 2015.   
ciò risulta essere molto utile a chi deve gestire più anni di Entratel contemporaneamente senza dover disinstallare alcun programma di controllo. 
Es.  se devo fare un integrativa 2013 rischio di non avere i moduli di controllo ma se io precedentemente ho creato
C:\entratel\2013
devo semplicemente aggiornare la versione entratel indicando come destinazione c:\entratel\2013...una volta installato riprende in automatico i moduli del 2013 e sono pronto a lavorare. 
Successivamente per  tornare al 2015 reinstallo il programma in C:\entratel\2015 e posso lavorare di nuovo con il 2015. 
Saluti.mod

----------


## Maior

Ari-grazie, Giuseppe!  
Una curiosità: mattiniero, tiratardi o vivi all'estero??? Alle 4:46, da qualsiasi lato della giornata si guardi il mondo, io non saprei connettere...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fragola giuseppe antonio

:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## fragola giuseppe antonio

Semplice insonnia....

----------

